
Confessions of a former Mac lawyer - sean_hogle
https://www.redline.net/blog/confessions-former-mac-lawyer
======
ooloncoloophid
FWIW, I’ve been using various MacBook Pros over the years and never had issues
like these (also using lots of MS software). It could well be that the author
had a lemon—-still no good thing, of course.

